# Overlay for game and stream



## EtoS (Oct 1, 2017)

So I am going to start streaming Smite Tactics. One issue I take with the game is that it has no passive always on grid outline. So I will make one myself that I can see. I can make the overlay image, and I know how to make it show up in OBS. However I don't know how to overlay it over the game itself so I can see the damn thing too!

How do I do this? I know from playing Hearthstone, HDT has it built in to overlay stats(decks, cards played, etc) over Hearthstone, how do I take the grid I make and overlay it over Smite Tactics like HDT does to Hearthstone??

I know it's not strictly an OBS question but everything I google on this subject is about how to make an overlay for a stream like borders for cam box, logos, etc. which I know how to do.


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 1, 2017)

This has nothing to do with OBS and is not a thing you can do with OBS.


----------



## EtoS (Oct 2, 2017)

I understand, however I don't know what other community to ask. It's quasi related since it has to do with streaming? IDK, I'm just hoping someone here has an answer.


----------



## sodappop (Apr 27, 2018)

Hey, don't know if you got an answer, but I can try to help.

You can use OBS Studio's full screen projector to thiis.  It will work with one or two monitors.. with one you would have to turn it off if you needed to go into the OBS application mid stream...it's better with a second monitor.

it does introduce lag though, probably not a problem for hearth stone, but I can't use it for CoD, despite having a very fast system and capture card.  It introduces about a .4 second lag.  Most people wouldn't notice it in non-super fast games.  I have done this for Stargate and it was fine.

As for a hardware solution, well they do exist, but they are unbelievably expensive, as they're only used for professional, broadcasting.  There used to be cheap solutions when we used analog signals (it was called gen-locking, and you basically used one source as a background for another), but when we switched to hi-def digital that ended because it takes extremely expensive technology that is unbelievably fast to be able to do this.

but I recently got a new capture card and it's ALMOST fast enough to play even CoD games through it and OBS on a second monitor, so we'll get there someday.


----------

